# Moving to Portugal with 21 year old son



## Hazelk (Jul 30, 2016)

Me and my husband have been discussing emigrating for a few years and are thinking seriously of moving to Portugal. Our 21 year old son lives with us in uk and would like to come with us. My husband works in the offshore oil industry and would carry on doing that for a few years until retirement, he is now 56, and a lot of workers on his rig do this, flying to the uk to get offshore then flying home. I am concerned that if my son came over with us, would he be allowed to work? He is currently unemployed having just lost his job. We have put off relocating as didn't want to leave him here until he is settled but will be forever waiting I think! I would also do any casual work if I could. my husband will retire with a good pension eventually when he choses to do so, we are looking at taxes concerning this . There is so much information to think about but I don't want to be put off from it as I have always wanted to do this!


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

Hazelk said:


> I am concerned that if my son came over with us, would he be allowed to work?


If your son is a British Citizen, then he can legally work in Portugal.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

If he has a UK or other EU passport he's allowed to work but whether he or you would find jobs is a very different matter........ Especially if you don't speak Portuguese or have very special skills. 

Portugal has a massive unemployment problem & not unexpectedly, immigrants without family connections are at the back of the queue.

That said, if he has some way of doing something such as working online on a self employed basis, that's often possible.


----------



## Hazelk (Jul 30, 2016)

He is a british citizen and has and EU passport. I am aware of the high unemployment there. It is the same here were we live with the only jobs around here worth having is working away on the oil rigs. My other son often travels and stays in Munich with friends for weeks at a time and went on an intensive German course out there which really helped him. My son and me would like to do the same in Portugal if there are classes to do this. I am a bit concerned about the eu situation with the uk and how this would affect anything. I realise we would be at the back of the queue for any employment, not too worried about myself as am in my early fifties and looking to early retirement, but am concerned about bringing my son over there, although he is keen!


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Of course no-one knows what will happen after Brexit but if you have you're residencia before Brexit is completed, EU law says they cannot kick you out once you are domiciled here.

Add on the facts that there are far more Portuguese in the UK than Brits in Portugal & that Portugal needs our money & our numbers in the country & that the oldest established treaty in the world (1373) is between the two countries & my guess is that very little will change.


----------



## Hazelk (Jul 30, 2016)

thanks so much, yes no one knows about Brexit but it does make me think sooner rather than later! ! I work in a school teaching english as an additional language although i am not actually a teacher but an instructor but 25 per cent of pupils in my school are Portuguese or lithuanian with parents speaking very little english. I thing Brexit will take quite a while to come into force. Maybe.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I'd guess completed before the next GE but that's only a guess.


----------

